# Aquarium Management software



## rudigiacomini (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello everyone
I don't know if this may be considered an equipment but may be an useful tool 
I've developed a free (open source) aquarium management software and I've just released the new Nyagua v.2.0.

The version is named 'beta' because some parts are untraslated in languages other than english and italian. For people using english version the sw is as stable as previous 1.3 version but introduce some new features and some aesthetic improvements.

Sw is availlable for FREE at Nyagua 
The english manual is also available for download.
Windows users can now download a version that includes a .exe wrapper to an easier use.

Everyone that could to contribute with translations can do it trough the website...

Any one that can help (not only programmers) with graphic, translations or simply suggestions (also thanks are welcome  ).

I'll be happy to receive any feedback...
__________________

Rudi Giacomini Pilon
- Italy -
http://rudigiacomini.altervista.org
http://nyagua.sourceforge.net


----------



## rudigiacomini (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello everyone.

Nyagua team has released today the new 2.0 version.

The changes respect v. 2.0 beta are the following:
- Slovak translation added
- Turkish translation added
- A garbled char in aquarium report has been removed

Debian packaging will shortly be updated.

Thanks to every contributor that allowed this improvements!

We will start in some days to work on new 2.1 release... stay tuned.


----------



## mariannep (Mar 18, 2012)

Cool! Open software for aquariums!! 

I use Ubuntu and was wondering what package to use. I followed the debian packages link but somehow I ended among some other packages (cacti,...).

I could translate into Spanish if you're interested 

Thank you!


Marianne


----------



## rudigiacomini (Feb 9, 2007)

mariannep said:


> Cool! Open software for aquariums!!
> 
> I use Ubuntu and was wondering what package to use. I followed the debian packages link but somehow I ended among some other packages (cacti,...).
> 
> ...


Hello Marianne,

The debian packages are mantained from Slavko (a slovak programmer). If you go to the link cited in Nyagua download page (http://slavino.sk/ulozisko-apt) there is a section named "Zoznam balíkov" (don't ask what that mean ). Here there is a link named "Testing" where you can find Nyagua deb package (I don't know why it has been classified testing).
The simplest thing is, however, to use the tar.gz standard package: If you unzip it in a folder it's ready to go.

I'm really interested to spanish translation, you can follow the translation instructions on Nyagua site (http://nyagua.sourceforge.net/translate.php) or write directly to me if you don't want to follow any of that ways. My address is the first one on the contributors list at http://nyagua.sourceforge.net/contributors.php (I don't want to rewrite it here ).

Thanks for your interest ad positive opinion. Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## rudigiacomini (Feb 9, 2007)

*Aquarium Management software - New release*

Hello everyone.

I'm back to announce the release of the new 2.1 version.

The changes respect v. 2.0 are the following:


Added Invertebrates and InvBase forms and reports
Added a DB maintenance feature with related menu and forms
The combination of text+lists in some forms has been replaced by a combobox
Tables columns are now resizable
Inserting empty date fields now defaults on current date
Forms code has been moved from main form 
(this feature is not useful for the user but makes easy to implement plugins in the future)
Added option to chose utf-8 format for reports
Fixed many minor bugs in reports and interface
Thanks to every contributor that allowed this improvements!

We also added a list of future features in Nyagua home so everyone can know what will be in next releases.
We are still searching for help: developers, translators, designers, but testers anyone is welcome.


----------

